

Apple's Online Store is Down... What Gives? - potomak
http://www.streetinsider.com/Insiders+Blog/Apples+(AAPL)+Online+Store+is+Down...+What+Gives%3F/6724847.html

======
ChuckMcM
Usually it means they are going to announce something and the store goes down
until it announces and then comes up with the new thing.

I have seen it could just be broken though. If that is the case no doubt
someone is yelling "We sell several BILLION dollars a quarter worth of stuff
here, you're damn right I'm 'antsy'!"

------
klous
Could be Apple's testing of their new mobile-friendly version of the apple
store.

